# 235/40R19 tires for model 3 with rim protection



## daveholmes0731 (5 mo ago)

Need tire replacement. The original Continentals are used up at 28,000. My top priority is tire search is one with rim protection. The Michelin Primacy MXM4 has a 1/2 inch lip that protects the wheel from the curb. That tire is backordered so liking for something comprisable.


----------

